
AT&T: Big three Bay Area cities to soon get gigabit Internet service - e15ctr0n
http://www.mercurynews.com/san-francisco/ci_29214143/at-t-big-three-bay-area-cities-soon
======
dmfdmf
Does this include the free cross-connect to the NSA?

~~~
therein
Is AT&T known to be particularly cooperative with three letter agencies?

~~~
pdkl95
FAIRVIEW is the NSA name for their partnership with AT&T.

[https://www.propublica.org/article/nsa-spying-relies-on-
atts...](https://www.propublica.org/article/nsa-spying-relies-on-atts-extreme-
willingness-to-help)

[http://electrospaces.blogspot.com/2015/08/fairview-
collectin...](http://electrospaces.blogspot.com/2015/08/fairview-collecting-
foreign.html)

